# Depressed!!!



## hogdgz (Jan 16, 2011)

Well believe it or not I no longer own the ole faithful Black Widow recurve. She served me well but I have really been enjoying shooting my 3 piece Buffalo bow.

The other day I was in the store and ran into Widow's oroginal owner and he said he would love to get her back if I would sale it back to him. So, now she is back at Mr.Hanks house. I was looking at some pics from the past and saw some pictures of her and started getting depressed, good thing is Mr. Hank lives right down the road so I can always drop by and see her. Ole Widow and I had about 3 years of some hard hunting together and took some deer, hogs, and squirells. Sorry to get all emotional but I had to express my feelings, LOL.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 16, 2011)

Sometimes letting go is the hard part. Just looking forward to more pictures with you and the buff bow will make it all better.


----------



## BkBigkid (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear the Widow has gone Back home to it's original Owner, You had some Great times with Her. You have a very well made replacement Many Days in the woods is in store for the new Bow.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 16, 2011)

Well good thing is now you don't have to figure out whole bare shaft problem you had with it!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey I got a picture of ya that might cheer ya up. I was going to bring it to you at Perry last week. Mike


----------



## fountain (Jan 16, 2011)

Told ya..


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 16, 2011)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Hey I got a picture of ya that might cheer ya up. I was going to bring it to you at Perry last week. Mike



UH OH!!!  Mike I am trying to remember what the picture could be of, and the only thing i can think of is a picture from Horse Creek. LOL


----------



## Al33 (Jan 16, 2011)

Cheer up boy, you have Andrea.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah, at least when a bow leaves, it don't string you along with arrow support.


----------



## robert carter (Jan 16, 2011)

After shooting longbows a bit you would`nt have been happy with a recurve anyway.Bows are made for shooting......and swapping.RC


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 17, 2011)

i told you not to do it........... but look on the bright side.... Black Widow is steadily crankin out recurves and would be more than happy to have your money....


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 17, 2011)

robert carter said:


> After shooting longbows a bit you would`nt have been happy with a recurve anyway.Bows are made for shooting......and swapping.RC



Yep, thats one of the reasons I let it go, I didnt really enjoy shooting it anymore after shooting longbows. I use to not like shooting longbows but that has quickly changed, i enjoy longbows alot more now. After shooting my longbow for awhile i got to where i couldnt even hardly shoot that widow.


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, reality sets in.  That widow could be in the corner collecting dust...or you can get something you will use!
Dan


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 17, 2011)

Don't you have Big Jim building you another Buffalo bow? Mike


----------



## coaster500 (Jan 17, 2011)

Quote ....."Yeah, at least when a bow leaves, it don't string you along with arrow support"

Tell me about it


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 17, 2011)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Don't you have Big Jim building you another Buffalo bow? Mike



Yea but I dont know how much longer its gonna be. Jim has a long list of bows to build. It shouldnt be much longer I hope, I am gonna get a 1 piece this time.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey Kip...no arramony either.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 17, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> UH OH!!!  Mike I am trying to remember what the picture could be of, and the only thing i can think of is a picture from Horse Creek. LOL



I hope there are none out there anywhere!!!!
I have a little difficult time feeling very sorry for you when you are now loving up on a Big Jim bow that is as sweet shooting as she is purty!!!!!  And GOSH!!!! he's making you another one?????


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 17, 2011)

WHAT BARE SHAFT PROBLEM???? Ha!

I was ecstatic to get my Widow back! Barry Duggan, post #2, said it best....letting it go the first time was hard....I was excited when I ran into Chase and he said he was considering letting her go....that voice inside me said "Fool...you won't get another chance...you better take him up on it if he decides to sell!"

Went to Big Jim's today and got some arrows and she is stacking em out there. About wore the poor bow out shooting her in the rain today. 

Will probably try Big Jim's VPR broadheads (200 gr) later on down the line. 

I was a fool once about 3 years ago....ain't gonna be a fool again. Thanks Chase. Enjoy that new longbow! Hope to post a hero pic of her and a critter next fall.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 17, 2011)

godogs57 said:


> WHAT BARE SHAFT PROBLEM???? Ha!
> 
> I was ecstatic to get my Widow back! Barry Duggan, post #2, said it best....letting it go the first time was hard....I was excited when I ran into Chase and he said he was considering letting her go....that voice inside me said "Fool...you won't get another chance...you better take him up on it if he decides to sell!"
> 
> ...



Hank, I am glad you are happy with her, she deserves a good home and now she isn't being neglected anymore. LOL


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 18, 2011)

I love my longbow. I have to say I am a longbow guy, I hae a sweet custom Recurve just hanging on the bow rack because Ijust dont like shooting it anymore.


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 18, 2011)

Man it sure seems that all the trad guys here are longbow folks. Not much love for the recurves.

Chase, she's getting "all loved up" to quote that guy from Oh Brother Where Art Thou!

Take it easy


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 18, 2011)

godogs57 said:


> Man it sure seems that all the trad guys here are longbow folks. Not much love for the recurves.
> 
> Chase, she's getting "all loved up" to quote that guy from Oh Brother Where Art Thou!
> 
> Take it easy



Thats funny, dont make your wife jealous!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 18, 2011)

godogs57 said:


> Man it sure seems that all the trad guys here are longbow folks. Not much love for the recurves.
> 
> Chase, she's getting "all loved up" to quote that guy from Oh Brother Where Art Thou!
> 
> Take it easy



Gdog, they just get tuned to the LB when they are hunting, once the target shooting starts, they pull out the recurves and the self-bows and get to flinging them to.  Recurves are loved on too......don't let them fool ya!!!! just like guns and knives.....you'll have different ones for different jobs and you love them all.....I know I do.


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 18, 2011)

Wife doesn't know I bought the Widow back...she can't be jealous. Then again she can be sneeky....better hide the Widow in the shop for now.


----------



## belle&bows (Jan 18, 2011)

godogs57 said:


> Man it sure seems that all the trad guys here are longbow folks. Not much love for the recurves.
> 
> No sir,me,I like's em all


----------



## RogerB (Jan 18, 2011)

godogs57 said:


> Man it sure seems that all the trad guys here are longbow folks. Not much love for the recurves.
> 
> Chase, she's getting "all loved up" to quote that guy from Oh Brother Where Art Thou!
> 
> Take it easy



There are some people on here that love recurves, the longbow guys are just mouthy.


----------



## pine nut (Jan 18, 2011)

I've always loved curves myself, but if we're still talking bows and arrars, the best thing about longbows is ease of stringing without a stringer.  I shoot a curve better.


----------



## Jayin J (Jan 18, 2011)

I think everyone at least needs one of all three:  Long, Recurve, and Hatchet.  JMHO!


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 18, 2011)

I love em all, as long as they sling an arrow i will shoot them.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 18, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> Yep, thats one of the reasons I let it go, I didnt really enjoy shooting it anymore after shooting longbows. I use to not like shooting longbows but that has quickly changed, i enjoy longbows alot more now. After shooting my longbow for awhile i got to where i couldnt even hardly shoot that widow.



Good to hear you're gonna pull thru. Was hoping you weren't going to have to, "chug on over to mamby pamby land...".


----------



## Al33 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hmmmmm, longbow, recurve, self bow......kinda like redheads, brunettes, blonds, and for me now, silvers, I love them all. Just don't care for any of them that are mechanically inclined.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 18, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> Good to hear you're pull thru. Was hoping you weren't going to have to, "chug on over to mamby pamby land...".


----------



## BkBigkid (Jan 18, 2011)

I like them all I seem to like the Recurves a tad Bit better


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 19, 2011)

Al33 said:


> Hmmmmm, longbow, recurve, self bow......kinda like redheads, brunettes, blonds, and for me now, silvers, I love them all. Just don't care for any of them that are mechanically inclined.



Yep, I dont like them mechanical devices anymore.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 19, 2011)

"mamby pamby land" ???? 

Never been there, LOL.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 19, 2011)

Here ya go Chase.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uaFy0x_Uixo?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uaFy0x_Uixo?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Jayin J (Jan 19, 2011)

Al33 said:


> Here ya go Chase.
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uaFy0x_Uixo?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uaFy0x_Uixo?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>




Now that my friends is funny!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 19, 2011)

I got a widder I will sell you. You don't even have to shoot it. Its left handed.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 19, 2011)

LOL, that was hilarious, I have never seen that commercial before. Barry - I have been to mamby pamby land a couple of times in my life, lol.


----------



## fountain (Jan 19, 2011)

U still whimpering bout it?  Andrea says u live in mamby pamby land.....


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 19, 2011)

Chase, good Lord, everyone has seen the Mamby Pamby Commercial! Take a little time off from chasing hawgs in that swamp nearby and see what's going on in the rest of the world. LOL.

Somebody post the pig going wee wee wee all the way home...that's a classic too.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 19, 2011)

godogs57 said:


> Chase, good Lord, everyone has seen the Mamby Pamby Commercial! Take a little time off from chasing hawgs in that swamp nearby and see what's going on in the rest of the world. LOL.
> 
> Somebody post the pig going wee wee wee all the way home...that's a classic too.



Hank, I guess so cause I have never seen that commercial before but I have seen the Piggy going "wee wee wee" its hilarious.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 19, 2011)

I like the honest Abe one.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 19, 2011)

This is good!!


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 19, 2011)

I can't ever hear the dialogue in the Honest Abe commercial...what's he sayin?


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 19, 2011)

this is getting so off subject, its funny, lol.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 19, 2011)

Man ya'll must have ADD as bad as I do! Ya'll went fro crying like a baby over a sold bow, to commercials about honest Abe! Lol 
At least I know I'm not alone!


----------



## fountain (Jan 20, 2011)

Wee wee the pig is my ringtone!  Best commercial ever, almost as good as that widow shot ....cause it did shoot reeeeaaaaly good.....


----------



## T.P. (Jan 20, 2011)

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8F_G2zp-opg?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8F_G2zp-opg?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## fountain (Jan 20, 2011)

Greatest commercial ever!  Great ringtone too!  I love it!!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 20, 2011)

godogs57 said:


> I can't ever hear the dialogue in the Honest Abe commercial...what's he sayin?



perhaps


----------



## Al33 (Jan 20, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> this is getting so off subject, its funny, lol.



Well we all hope it has got you through your depression.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 20, 2011)

Al33 said:


> Well we all hope it has got you through your depression.



Well stated Al.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 20, 2011)

Al33 said:


> Well we all hope it has got you through your depression.



Chase, at least you were not trying to get some sleep, and have a camper rare up on you.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 20, 2011)

Man yall are killing me, this stuff is hilarious, i love the wee wee wee commercial. Not really depressed at all anymore, thanks guys, LOL.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 20, 2011)

Now that you realize what a compassionate group of people we really are, be sure to let us know the next time you get depressed; and, we'll be glad to come up with a little something to help get you thru it...buddy.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 20, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> Now that you realize what a compassionate group of people we really are, be sure to let us know the next time you get depressed; and, we'll be glad to come up with a little something to help get you thru it...buddy.



Yall crazy folks make me laugh all the time. lots of fun on this forum!!!


----------

